# Throttling work-around (no undervolting or thermal paste) on a i7-10750H - PL4 doing the trick?



## biggoat (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,

First of all thank you for ThrottleStop and all the help it is given to the community. @unclewebb congratulations on all the work and support. I've read and learned a lot from your posts and guides.

I have a Dell G3 3500 (GTX 1660 Ti + i7-10750H + 16GB) and that's trouble right. I've been trying to fix such problems without having to change the BIOS (undervolting/FIVR locked) or violating the guarantee (thermal paste/new coolers). A support/external cooler and TS have been doing the trick, as I'm able to play heavy games now with a <85 degrees CPU and everything pretty stable and fast (New World and other games @60 FPS). Before that temps were always close to 100 and there was a lot of throttling.

I've tried many, many solutions, from disabling turbo to speedshift-EPP, and finally came down to this setting which is the best so far:

Limiting the overall clock through TPL screen, setting Speed Shift / MAX to 30 so i7 runs at around 3.0Ghz (not using all its capacity but better than 2.6 Ghz I get with turbo disabled)
Limiting PL2 to the processor's default TDP (45 watts), and PL1 to something that supports my current clock target, 35W seems more than enough;
Limiting PL4 to 45W as well (more on that later)
Keeping Speedshift-EPP at 80, as I didn't see that much improvements in terms of temperature x processing with other values
I mean the best because from testing I need to avoid power throttling and temperature throlling as much as possible, and I also want to avoid ~90 degrees temps in the long run. I'm getting 110 seconds on a basic 960M test but keeping temp below 85. I couldn't get such results in other clocks or powers, and if I start running @ 3.2 Ghz clocks for instance power throttle starts to kick in and temperatures go over 87, for minor improvements in processing (106 seconds for instance). The same if I use PL1 as the TDP instead and PL2/PL4 as 1.25xTDP (45->56).

But it still feels like I could be getting more from the setup, so perhaps others can help. I'm not sure if "some level" of power throttling is better than none for gaming, as with a 35W PL1 @ 3.0 Ghz I'm pretty much ignoring PL2. Should I play more with that so the CPU can run at higher clocks for shorter periods? From testing, anytime it does anything of the sorts, temp goes to 90 and above. Heard that undervolting the Geforce would also help a lot and could allow me to use higher clocks (not sure if it's worth it for gaming).

And I also wanted to check on PL4, which was a game changer. Before playing with PL4 I was getting semi-stable temperatures while gaming. TS Bench would always respect PL1/PL2/max clock, but I noticed that while playing games the clock/power would have big spikes constantly, as if other power limits were being activated (I'm aware there are some I cannot change). That was still leading to 90+ temperatures and I had no control over anything. Setting PL4 to 0 would reinforce this issue.

I finally noticed that setting up PL4 to something close to the TDP would avoid MOST (not all) of such spikes, and greatly reduce temperatures. With PL4 at 43 (I've been reducing it a bit to test) I can play something like New World for many hours without ever reaching any PROCHOTs (in this screenshot I had it opened for 15min+ and @60 FPS max temp was 83, something incredible for this notebook). So it seems to me that PL4 and reducing the max clock were the things that did the trick, and I didn't need undervolting for that (although UV would allow for better results from my understanding).

Is that expected / right? Or should I be trying other alternatives?

Thank you.


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 7, 2021)

The 10750H has a 45W TDP rating. If you buy a computer with a 45W CPU and you cannot run it indefinitely at the full 45W, I would immediately take the computer, put it back in the box and send it back to Dell. The reason companies get away with building products like this is because no one ever complains. The cooling system is completely inadequate if you cannot run the CPU at its Intel rated specs. It is terrible when you are forced to slow your computer down 1000 MHz so it does not overheat and thermal throttle during normal use. 

If you decide to keep a poorly engineered laptop then using ThrottleStop to reduce its performance and temperatures is OK. Some users get good results by reducing the CPU speed, some get good results by reducing power consumption and sometimes you have to do a little of both so a laptop is useable. There is no right way or wrong way to manage this problem. It sounds like you are testing everything so whatever works best for you is all that is important. 

I like using the MMIO Lock option. For most situations, there is no need to have two separate sets of power limits. When MMIO Lock is selected, this eliminates the secondary power limits. The primary MSR power limits are more than enough.

You probably do not need to check the Speed Shift EPP box on the main ThrottleStop screen. When the Windows power slider is set to Best Performance, this usually sets EPP to 84 which is a good setting to use. After you clear the Speed Shift EPP box, you can monitor what EPP value your computer is using by looking in the FIVR monitoring table. Move the system tray power slider back and forth and see if Windows is able to control EPP. If Windows can control this, no need to check Speed Shift EPP in ThrottleStop.

In the TPL window, check the Short Power PL2 Clamp option. This should keep your CPU from exceeding 43W. You can also play around with the Turbo Time Limit setting. The Intel default is typically 28 seconds. For many laptops with inadequate cooling, try lowering this to 8 seconds or less. The PP0 Turbo Time Limit is not used so I just set that to the minimum, 0.0010 seconds. 

Have a look in the Options window on the right side for the PROCHOT Offset value. The Intel default for this is 0 which tells the CPU to start thermal throttling at the Intel specified 100°C. It looks like Dell has set this offset value to 7. This causes the CPU to start prematurely thermal throttling at 93°C instead of the full 100°C. If you do not see a lock icon near this setting, you can reduce the PROCHOT Offset value which will allow your CPU to run hotter before thermal throttling starts. There is nothing wrong with running an Intel CPU hot. Intel have set the thermal throttling temperature to 100°C for more than 13 years. If operating temperatures over 90°C were a problem, Intel would have lowered the thermal throttling temperature years ago.


----------



## biggoat (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,

Thank you for the reply. I understand your position on the issues with such notebooks and agree. I have support opened with DELL and plenty of feedback on that as well. However, I have to admit I was fully aware of such cooling issues before I bought it, and as other solutions were more expensive (I'm from Brazil and dollar is quite high right now), I'm willing to lose some capacity as long as it doesn't affect my gaming so much (with ThrottleStop, it trully doesn't). It seems that with so many people needing undervolting this is becoming more and more common for so many companies/vendors. For some reason, they create a gaming machine but expect people to use it for web navigation. 

Your feedback on temperature was very important though. It could be that I'm too worried about reducing temps. I was trying to aim for 80-85 because I was worried about long-term impacts and because surface temperature seems to be a thing on those notebooks as well. But since I use external keyboards, I might be going too conservative here and I will try to use some more processing and staying around 90-95 degrees. I really intend to avoid so many throttles and reaching 100 degrees though, the whole machine seems to "fry" by that level.

Going to test out the changes you mentioned such as PL2 Clamp and EPP. Will also try to have the CPU running closer to the TDP and see how temps go. Thanks again!


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 7, 2021)

biggoat said:


> 90-95 degrees


Your screenshot shows that the thermal throttling temperature is set to 93°C. If PROCHOT Offset is locked and you cannot raise the thermal throttling temperature then I would suggest keeping the CPU at a maximum of 90°C to avoid thermal throttling.

If you can lower PROCHOT Offset and raise the thermal throttling temperature then 90°C to 95°C is fine. Many recent laptops have poor cooling and run hot. It is what it is. If it blows up, tell Dell to fix the problem. They are the ones that included a 45W CPU but did not bother to include adequate cooling.


----------



## mql (Oct 15, 2021)

Computer Brand Name: LENOVO IdeaPad Gaming 3 15IMH05.
CPU Brand Name: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-10750H CPU @ 2.60GHz
Motherboard Chipset: Intel HM470 (Comet Lake PCH-H)
Total Memory Size: 16 GBytes
Memory Clock: 1463.2 MHz
Current Timing (tCAS-tRCD-tRP-tRAS): 17-19-19-39
Operating System: Microsoft Windows 10 Professional (x64) Build 19043.1288 (21H1)




Intel Core i7 10750H @ 4290.54 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR (x86.fr)

I have made my PC stable by making the following changes in UEFI:

Size: 0x692, Name: Setup
0xD7B66     One Of: System Time and Alarm Source, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x54A, VarStore: 0x1, Size: 0x692, Name: Setup, QuestionId: 0xC08, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 5F 10 60 10 08 0C 01 00 4A 05 10 10 00 01 00}
0xD7B77         One Of Option: ACPI Time and Alarm Device, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 61 10 30 00 00}
0xD7B7E         One Of Option: Legacy RTC, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 62 10 00 00 01} *(changed to)*

0xD6B4D     One Of: CLPO Power Control, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x3CC, VarStore: 0x1, Size: 0x692, Name: Setup, QuestionId: 0xB88, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x2, Step: 0x0 {05 91 2C 0F 2D 0F 88 0B 01 00 CC 03 10 10 00 02 00}
0xD6B5E         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 04 00 30 00 00}
0xD6B65         One Of Option: SMT Off lining, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 30 0F 00 00 01} *(changed to)*
0xD6B6C         One Of Option: Core Off lining, Value (8 bit): 0x2 {09 07 31 0F 00 00 02}

0xD6B75     One Of: CLPO Performance Control, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x3CD, VarStore: 0x1, Size: 0x692, Name: Setup, QuestionId: 0xB89, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x2, Step: 0x0 {05 91 2E 0F 2F 0F 89 0B 01 00 CD 03 10 10 00 02 00}
0xD6B86         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 04 00 30 00 00}
0xD6B8D         One Of Option: SMT Off lining, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 30 0F 00 00 01}
0xD6B94         One Of Option: Core Off lining, Value (8 bit): 0x2 {09 07 31 0F 00 00 02} *(changed to)*

0xD6BED     One Of: FAN1 Device, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x3D5, VarStore: 0x1, Size: 0x692, Name: Setup, QuestionId: 0xB8C, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 35 0F 36 0F 8C 0B 01 00 D5 03 10 10 00 01 00}
0xD6BFE         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 04 00 30 00 00}
0xD6C05         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01} *(changed to)*

0xD6936     Numeric: CPU Fan Speed, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x3BB, VarStore: 0x1, Size: 0x692, Name: Setup, QuestionId: 0xB78, Size: 1, Min: 0x1, Max 0x64, Step: 0x1 {07 91 11 0F 12 0F 78 0B 01 00 BB 03 00 10 01 64 01}
0xD6947         Default: DefaultId: 0x0, Value (8 bit): 0x41 {5B 06 00 00 00 41} *(changed to)* >> Value (8 bit): 0x46

0xD670C     Numeric: Active Trip Point 1 Fan Speed, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x3A7, VarStore: 0x1, Size: 0x692, Name: Setup, QuestionId: 0xB69, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x64, Step: 0x1 {07 91 F5 0E F6 0E 69 0B 01 00 A7 03 00 10 00 64 01}
0xD671D         Default: DefaultId: 0x0, Value (8 bit): 0x4B {5B 06 00 00 00 4B} *(changed to)* >> Value (8 bit): 0x55

Size: 0x22D, Name: SaSetup
0xBEFE9     One Of: Above 4GB MMIO BIOS assignment, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x10C, VarStore: 0x2, Size: 0x22D, Name: SaSetup, QuestionId: 0x28D, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 E3 14 E4 14 8D 02 02 00 0C 01 10 10 00 01 00}
0xBEFFA         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 8B 10 00 00 01} *(changed to)*
0xBF001         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 8C 10 30 00 00}

0xBDC5B     One Of: Memory profile, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x146, VarStore: 0x2, Size: 0x22D, Name: SaSetup, QuestionId: 0x112B, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x3, Step: 0x0 {05 91 35 06 36 06 2B 11 02 00 46 01 14 10 00 03 00}
0xBDC6C         One Of Option: Default profile, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 37 06 30 00 00}
0xBDC73         One Of Option: Custom profile, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 3A 06 00 00 01} *(changed to)*

0xBEFB4     One Of: CRID Support, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1E4, VarStore: 0x2, Size: 0x22D, Name: SaSetup, QuestionId: 0x28C, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 E1 14 E2 14 8C 02 02 00 E4 01 10 10 00 01 00}
0xBEFC5         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 8B 10 00 00 01} *(changed to)*
0xBEFCC         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 8C 10 30 00 00}

0xBE5CF     One Of: Overclocking, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x144, VarStore: 0x2, Size: 0x22D, Name: SaSetup, QuestionId: 0x259, Size: 2, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1838, Step: 0x0 {05 94 41 12 42 12 59 02 02 00 44 01 10 11 00 00 38 18 00 00}
0xBE5E3         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (16 bit): 0x0 {09 08 8B 10 01 01 00 00} *(changed to)*
0xBE5EB         One Of Option: 1067, Value (16 bit): 0x42B {09 08 43 12 01 01 2B 04}
0xBE5F3         One Of Option: 1200, Value (16 bit): 0x4B0 {09 08 44 12 01 01 B0 04}
0xBE5FB         One Of Option: 1333, Value (16 bit): 0x535 {09 08 45 12 01 01 35 05}
0xBE603         One Of Option: 1400, Value (16 bit): 0x578 {09 08 46 12 01 01 78 05}
0xBE60B         One Of Option: 1600, Value (16 bit): 0x640 {09 08 47 12 01 01 40 06}
0xBE613         One Of Option: 1800, Value (16 bit): 0x708 {09 08 48 12 01 01 08 07}
0xBE61B         One Of Option: 1867, Value (16 bit): 0x74B {09 08 49 12 01 01 4B 07}
0xBE623         One Of Option: 2000, Value (16 bit): 0x7D0 {09 08 4A 12 01 01 D0 07}
0xBE62B         One Of Option: 2133, Value (16 bit): 0x855 {09 08 4B 12 01 01 55 08}
0xBE633         One Of Option: 2200, Value (16 bit): 0x898 {09 08 4C 12 01 01 98 08}
0xBE63B         One Of Option: 2400, Value (16 bit): 0x960 {09 08 4D 12 01 01 60 09}
0xBE643         One Of Option: 2600, Value (16 bit): 0xA28 {09 08 4E 12 01 01 28 0A}
0xBE64B         One Of Option: 2667, Value (16 bit): 0xA6B {09 08 4F 12 01 01 6B 0A}
0xBE653         One Of Option: 2800, Value (16 bit): 0xAF0 {09 08 50 12 01 01 F0 0A}
0xBE65B         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (16 bit): 0xB75 (default) {09 08 8C 10 31 01 75 0B}
0xBE663         One Of Option: 3000, Value (16 bit): 0xBB8 {09 08 52 12 01 01 B8 0B}
0xBE66B         One Of Option: 3200, Value (16 bit): 0xC80 {09 08 53 12 01 01 80 0C}
0xBE673         One Of Option: 3400, Value (16 bit): 0xD48 {09 08 54 12 01 01 48 0D}
0xBE67B         One Of Option: 3467, Value (16 bit): 0xD8B {09 08 55 12 01 01 8B 0D}
0xBE683         One Of Option: 3600, Value (16 bit): 0xE10 {09 08 56 12 01 01 10 0E}
0xBE68B         One Of Option: 3733, Value (16 bit): 0xE95 {09 08 57 12 01 01 95 0E}
0xBE693         One Of Option: 3800, Value (16 bit): 0xED8 {09 08 58 12 01 01 D8 0E}
0xBE69B         One Of Option: 4000, Value (16 bit): 0xFA0 {09 08 59 12 01 01 A0 0F}
0xBE6A3         One Of Option: 4200, Value (16 bit): 0x1068 {09 08 5A 12 01 01 68 10}
0xBE6AB         One Of Option: 4267, Value (16 bit): 0x10AB {09 08 5B 12 01 01 AB 10}
0xBE6B3         One Of Option: 4400, Value (16 bit): 0x1130 {09 08 5C 12 01 01 30 11}
0xBE6BB         One Of Option: 4533, Value (16 bit): 0x11B5 {09 08 5D 12 01 01 B5 11}
0xBE6C3         One Of Option: 4600, Value (16 bit): 0x11F8 {09 08 5E 12 01 01 F8 11}
0xBE6CB         One Of Option: 4800, Value (16 bit): 0x12C0 {09 08 5F 12 01 01 C0 12}
0xBE6D3         One Of Option: 5000, Value (16 bit): 0x1388 {09 08 60 12 01 01 88 13}
0xBE6DB         One Of Option: 5067, Value (16 bit): 0x13CB {09 08 61 12 01 01 CB 13}
0xBE6E3         One Of Option: 5200, Value (16 bit): 0x1450 {09 08 62 12 01 01 50 14}
0xBE6EB         One Of Option: 5333, Value (16 bit): 0x14D5 {09 08 63 12 01 01 D5 14}
0xBE6F3         One Of Option: 5400, Value (16 bit): 0x1518 {09 08 64 12 01 01 18 15}
0xBE6FB         One Of Option: 5600, Value (16 bit): 0x15E0 {09 08 65 12 01 01 E0 15}
0xBE703         One Of Option: 5800, Value (16 bit): 0x16A8 {09 08 66 12 01 01 A8 16}
0xBE70B         One Of Option: 5867, Value (16 bit): 0x16EB {09 08 67 12 01 01 EB 16}
0xBE713         One Of Option: 6000, Value (16 bit): 0x1770 {09 08 68 12 01 01 70 17}
0xBE71B         One Of Option: 6133, Value (16 bit): 0x17F5 {09 08 69 12 01 01 F5 17}
0xBE723         One Of Option: 6200, Value (16 bit): 0x1838 {09 08 6A 12 01 01 38 18}

0xBE029     One Of: Memory Voltage, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x3, VarStore: 0x2, Size: 0x22D, Name: SaSetup, QuestionId: 0x239, Size: 2, Min: 0x0, Max 0x672, Step: 0x0 {05 94 F3 05 F4 05 39 02 02 00 03 00 10 11 00 00 72 06 00 00}
0xBE03D         One Of Option: Default, Value (16 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 08 3D 05 31 01 00 00}
0xBE045         One Of Option: 0.60 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x258 {09 08 F5 05 01 01 58 02}
0xBE04D         One Of Option: 1.10 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x44C {09 08 F6 05 01 01 4C 04}
0xBE055         One Of Option: 1.20 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x4B0 {09 08 F7 05 01 01 B0 04} *(changed to)* adjusted + 70mV according to CPU undervolting -70mV, 1200 + 70 = 1270, Value (16 bit): 0x4F6
0xBE05D         One Of Option: 1.25 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x4E2 {09 08 F8 05 01 01 E2 04}
0xBE065         One Of Option: 1.30 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x514 {09 08 F9 05 01 01 14 05}
0xBE06D         One Of Option: 1.35 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x546 {09 08 FA 05 01 01 46 05}
0xBE075         One Of Option: 1.40 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x578 {09 08 FB 05 01 01 78 05}
0xBE07D         One Of Option: 1.45 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x5AA {09 08 FC 05 01 01 AA 05}
0xBE085         One Of Option: 1.50 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x5DC {09 08 FD 05 01 01 DC 05}
0xBE08D         One Of Option: 1.55 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x60E {09 08 FE 05 01 01 0E 06}
0xBE095         One Of Option: 1.60 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x640 {09 08 FF 05 01 01 40 06}
0xBE09D         One Of Option: 1.65 Volts, Value (16 bit): 0x672 {09 08 00 06 01 01 72 06}

0xBDC3A     One Of: Realtime Memory Timing, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x216, VarStore: 0x2, Size: 0x22D, Name: SaSetup, QuestionId: 0x233, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 33 06 34 06 33 02 02 00 16 02 10 10 00 01 00}
0xBDC4B         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 04 00 30 00 00}
0xBDC52         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01} *(changed to)*

Size: 0x29D, Name: CpuSetup
0xB9334     One Of: Intel(R) Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xC, VarStore: 0x3, Size: 0x29D, Name: CpuSetup, QuestionId: 0x91, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 F3 01 F4 01 91 00 03 00 0C 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0xB9345         Default: DefaultId: 0x0, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {5B 06 00 00 00 01}
0xB934B         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 04 00 00 00 00} *(changed to)*
0xB9352         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 (default) {09 07 03 00 30 00 01}

0xB9398     One Of: Turbo Mode, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x11, VarStore: 0x3, Size: 0x29D, Name: CpuSetup, QuestionId: 0x93, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 50 02 51 02 93 00 03 00 11 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0xB93A9         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 04 00 30 00 00}
0xB93B0         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01} *(changed to)*

0xBC142     One Of: CFG Lock, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x3E, VarStore: 0x3, Size: 0x29D, Name: CpuSetup, QuestionId: 0x179, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 A1 03 A2 03 79 01 03 00 3E 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0xBC153         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 04 00 00 00 00} *(changed to)*
0xBC15A         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 (default) {09 07 03 00 30 00 01}

0xBC163     One Of: Overclocking Lock, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0xDA, VarStore: 0x3, Size: 0x29D, Name: CpuSetup, QuestionId: 0x17A, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 9D 03 9E 03 7A 01 03 00 DA 00 10 10 00 01 00}
0xBC174         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 {09 07 04 00 00 00 00} *(changed to)*
0xBC17B         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 (default) {09 07 03 00 30 00 01}

0xBCDCB     One Of: OverClocking Feature, VarStoreInfo (VarOffset/VarName): 0x1A7, VarStore: 0x3, Size: 0x29D, Name: CpuSetup, QuestionId: 0x1E1, Size: 1, Min: 0x0, Max 0x1, Step: 0x0 {05 91 40 05 41 05 E1 01 03 00 A7 01 10 10 00 01 00}
0xBCDDC         One Of Option: Disabled, Value (8 bit): 0x0 (default) {09 07 04 00 30 00 00}
0xBCDE3         One Of Option: Enabled, Value (8 bit): 0x1 {09 07 03 00 00 00 01} *(changed to)*


And I made such changes with ThrottleStop:













[General Information]
Processor Name:    Intel Core i7-10750H
Original Processor Frequency:    2600.0 MHz
Original Processor Frequency [MHz]:    2600

CPU ID:    000A0652
CPU Brand Name:    Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-10750H CPU @ 2.60GHz
CPU Vendor:    GenuineIntel
CPU Stepping:    R1
CPU Code Name:    Comet Lake-H
CPU Technology:    14 nm
CPU S-Spec:    SRH81, SRH8Q
CPU Thermal Design Power (TDP):    45.0 W
CPU Power Limits (Max):    Power = Unlimited, Time = Unlimited
CPU Power Limit 1 - Long Duration:    Power = 56.00 W, Time = 28.00 sec [Locked]
CPU Power Limit 2 - Short Duration:    Power = 92.00 W, Time = 2.44 ms [Locked]
Configurable TDP Level 1 (Down):    35.00 W (Unlimited range), 2200 MHz
Current Configurable TDP Level:    Nominal (Legacy) [Unlocked]
CPU Max. Junction Temperature (Tj,max):    100 °C
CPU Type:    Production Unit
CPU Platform:    BGA1440
Microcode Update Revision:    EA

Number of CPU Cores:    6
Number of Logical CPUs:    12

[Operating Points]
CPU MFM (LowPower):    800.0 MHz = 8 x 100.0 MHz
CPU LFM (Minimum):    800.0 MHz = 8 x 100.0 MHz
CPU HFM (Base):    2600.0 MHz = 26 x 100.0 MHz
CPU Turbo Max:    5000.0 MHz = 50 x 100.0 MHz [Unlocked]
CPU Current:    4489.0 MHz = 45 x 99.8 MHz @ 1.1813 V
LLC/Ring Maximum:    4300.0 MHz = 43.00 x 100.0 MHz
LLC/Ring Current:    4189.8 MHz = 42.00 x 99.8 MHz
System Agent Current:    997.6 MHz = 10.00 x 99.8 MHz

CPU Bus Type:    Intel Direct Media Interface (DMI) v3.0
Maximum DMI Link Speed:    8.0 GT/s
Current DMI Link Speed:    8.0 GT/s
Ring to Core Offset:    Enabled

[IA Overclocking]
Voltage Offset:    Supported
Voltage Override:    Supported
Ratio Overclocking:    Not Supported
Fused Ratio Limit:    50x
OC Ratio Limit:    N/A
Voltage Mode:    Interpolative
Voltage Offset:    -70 mV
IccMax:    140.00 A
[GT (Slice) Overclocking]
Voltage Offset:    Supported
Voltage Override:    Supported
Ratio Overclocking:    Supported
Fused Ratio Limit:    60x
OC Ratio Limit:    N/A
Voltage Mode:    Interpolative
Voltage Offset:    0 mV
IccMax:    32.00 A
[CLR (CBo/LLC/Ring) Overclocking]
Voltage Offset:    Supported
Voltage Override:    Supported
Ratio Overclocking:    Not Supported
Fused Ratio Limit:    47x
OC Ratio Limit:    N/A
Voltage Mode:    Interpolative
Voltage Offset:    -70 mV
IccMax:    140.00 A
[GT (Unslice) Overclocking]
Voltage Offset:    Supported
Voltage Override:    Supported
Ratio Overclocking:    Supported
Fused Ratio Limit:    60x
OC Ratio Limit:    N/A
Voltage Mode:    Interpolative
Voltage Offset:    0 mV
IccMax:    32.00 A
[Uncore/SA Overclocking]
Voltage Offset:    Supported
Voltage Override:    Not Supported
Ratio Overclocking:    Not Supported
Fused Ratio Limit:    N/A
OC Ratio Limit:    N/A
Voltage Mode:    Interpolative
Voltage Offset:    0 mV
IccMax:    11.00 A

IA Domain Loadline (AC/DC):    1.100 / 1.100 mOhm
GT Domain Loadline (AC/DC):    2.700 / 2.700 mOhm

[Cache and TLB]
L1 Cache:    Instruction: 6 x 32 KBytes, Data: 6 x 32 KBytes
L2 Cache:    Integrated: 6 x 256 KBytes
L3 Cache:    12 MBytes
Instruction TLB:    2MB/4MB Pages, Fully associative, 8 entries
Data TLB:    4 KB Pages, 4-way set associative, 64 entries

===================================================================
This information is for informational purposes only, to show how a specific computer model is configured.
Any changes you make to your computer based on this information are your choice and risk, for which I am not responsible!


----------

